# E system 3090 uk drivers



## Adam8949 (Oct 29, 2011)

I've been searching the internet and having no luck at finding the drivers I need. I'm running windows xp service pack 2 at the minuet. Does anyone have or know where i can get all the drivers I require. I'm mainly after the ones for the wireless , sound and video cards.

Thanks for any help i get.

Adam


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I don't know of an E system support site, but if the drivers are available for XP we can find them using the Dev/Ven numbers from the device manager.

To open "Device Manager", right click on "My Computer" (Computer in Vista/Win7) select Properties, On the Hardware tab Select Device Manager, if you see any yellow question marks, right click on the device and select properties, on the Details tab select Hardware IDs copy the PCI/VEN and DEV numbers and post them on your next post.


----------



## Adam8949 (Oct 29, 2011)

I managed to get the sound working last night after bout 3 hours of hunting but still having problems with wireless and graphics and 2 others. I'll post all the codes that they have.

wireless
USB\Vid_0db0&Pid_6877&Rev_0001
USB\Vid_0db0&Pid_6877

video controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A6&SUBSYS_99161584&REV_03
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A6&SUBSYS_99161584
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A6&CC_038000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A6&CC_0380

video controller vga
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A2&SUBSYS_99161584&REV_03
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A2&SUBSYS_99161584
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A2&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A2&CC_0300

modem deviceon high definition audio bus
HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_1057&DEV_3055&SUBSYS_10573055&REV_1007
HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_1057&DEV_3055&SUBSYS_10573055

Also are there any free driver updater programs.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Adam8949 said:


> I managed to get the sound working last night after bout 3 hours of hunting but still having problems with wireless and graphics and 2 others. I'll post all the codes that they have.
> 
> wireless
> USB\Vid_0db0&Pid_6877&Rev_0001
> ...


----------

